Ask HN: What are the rules for posting to "Launch HN": category - ilovetux
======
sctb
It's something new that we started last year, and at the moment it's just for
YC startups. Some more explanation here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20%22Launch%20HN%22&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20%22Launch%20HN%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment).

------
mtmail
There's no such category. Like "Tell HN" users made them up.

You should probably use "Show HN"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
A good addition is to add a first comment like "author here, let me know if
you have questions".

~~~
TomMarius
It exists, but it's not so formalized and reserved for YC

------
ilovetux
I tried a few google searches and nothing. Perhaps this would be better on
StackOverflow or similar, but I like Ask HN and used it almost instinctively.

